# AEBS VQ35DE 4.3 Liter Stroker Kit



## Flyboi12ichie (Dec 19, 2003)

AEBS 4.3 liter stroker - 400hp all motor/ 1000hp turboed 

has anyone tried this out??? sounds promising... kinda risky tho. I wish there was more info on this.


----------



## KJY9 (Jun 18, 2004)

Flyboi12ichie said:


> AEBS 4.3 liter stroker - 400hp all motor/ 1000hp turboed
> 
> has anyone tried this out??? sounds promising... kinda risky tho. I wish there was more info on this.


It's still a fairly new kit. 
Give it some time


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bump on this...I really want to know if anyone has this or knows anyone who has done this...it looks incredibly sick.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Some guys tried an AEBS sleeving kit on their QR25DE and had all kinds of trouble: 

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96940&highlight=aebs+sleeve

Don't know if this is relevant to the Z kit, but I'd think it's worth being aware of.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

look who the thread was from thou...and iirc this is the same engine that he sold on ebay as a working unit.


----------

